

AT&T Restores Access to 4chan - JournalistHack
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/27/shitstorm-averted-att-restores-access-to-4chan-which-is-now-under-ddos-attack/

======
hack_edu
Let us remember that DDoS attacks are the closest thing to normalcy that 4chan
can have.

~~~
rpdillon
Yeah, I was going to say, the DDoS'ing has been going on for a while now...

------
chez17
Before everyone goes crazy, I would like to know the standard procedure at
AT&T to deal with a DDoS attack. Can they point to previous examples of
shutting down sites because of it? Surely 4chan isn't the only site that has
been attacked through their network. If they have a history of doing this and
have granted access back to the site this is a non-story. If they don't ever
do this and they can't point to previous examples, then my friends, they may
well deserve the barrels of fun coming their way.

~~~
kragen
If TC isn't completely wrong (and they are notorious for being careless with
the facts) AT&T was demanding some changes to the content on 4chan in order to
restore access.

------
TrevorJ
The pertinent question at hand is, did AT&T block access to parts of the site
to counteract DDoS attacks or to censor content?

The opinions of rational people can't be adequately formed until it becomes
clearer as to the reasons behind the action.

~~~
omail
The word on the street is 4chan was being hit by a SYN attack. The ACKs were
directed to various ISPs, one of whom was AT&T, who all blocked 4chan in
response.

